# Teen bitten by pet python



## News Bot (Apr 3, 2012)

A MELBOURNE boy's pet python proved slippery when he tried to clean its cage, biting him, wrapping itself around his arm and refusing to let go.











*Published On:* 03-Apr-12 05:27 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## tankslapt (Apr 3, 2012)

first flying sharks, and now pythons that bite. we're all doomed.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 3, 2012)

oh no, what terrible, vicious creatures.


----------



## leighroyaus (Apr 3, 2012)

ROFL!. i hope he uses this forum.
if you do LOL LOL LOL LLOL LOL LOL MUMMMMYYY


----------



## jham66 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sure that ambulance could have been better allocated


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 3, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH
Dam that is funny what A wuss


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 3, 2012)

Good god!! This can't be serious can it???

"He was changing colour"????...."forced the snake back into the enclosure"....what with? .....a broom?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## citrus (Apr 3, 2012)

to top it off it was probably a 90cm childrens python lol


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 3, 2012)

C'mon if you're a member fess up!

Or should I say put your hand (arm) up : )


----------



## Goth-Girl (Apr 3, 2012)

Your joking!!! Whats he doing with such a Blood thirsty monster!! Lucky Mummy was there to save him..lol..


----------



## TaraLeigh (Apr 3, 2012)

This is the bit that got me: 'the young boy had said that after today, he would never be cleaning his pet python's tank again!!'


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 3, 2012)

Couldn't of he just put it under water and the python would of let go.


----------



## D3pro (Apr 3, 2012)

The paramedics? Really? *insert facepalm*


----------



## Kareeves (Apr 3, 2012)

Por Python


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 3, 2012)

Call the wambulance!


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 3, 2012)

according to a different report i saw it was a "5ft Blackheaded Python", and i dont doubt his arm was changing colour, it sounds like the boy doesnt "know" pythons that well, and I wouldnt be surprised if he was shaking his arm to get it off, so the poor python held on tighter, One of my Darwins at the age of 7mths turned my fingers blue she was hanging on so tight, and she wasnt even biting me, just scared she was going to fall i think. 
No doubt he was scared, hence the ambulance that his poor mum no doubt called. even if we think it was amusing

keep an eye on the 'sale' ads, there is probably a cheap BHP about to be adverised :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 3, 2012)

A harrowing experience for the paramedic team...wow.
To be fair, this young fella has been a member of APS for a few months now


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 3, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> To be fair, this young fella has been a member of APS for a few months now



apparently hasn't learnt much then..... why didn't he just come on here and start a thread titled 'help my snake's trying to eat me' oh, and he would have to get mum to take a photo and upload it, cos we all know the golden rule........ pics or it didnt happen


say hello to Cyril Teenager bitten by pet python - Yahoo!7


----------



## jamrosky (Apr 3, 2012)

if he had of attached to that vein in the wrist, u know, the one where if u slit it then u die.. then he would have been a goner


----------



## black_headed_mon (Apr 3, 2012)

i'm laughing sooooooo hard right now i think i might need a ambo!!!!!!!11


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 3, 2012)

jamrosky said:


> if he had of attached to that vein in the wrist, u know, the one where if u slit it then u die.. then he would have been a goner


yup same if he had of gotten hit by a bus , IF`s are amazing things


----------



## browny (Apr 3, 2012)

plenty of people here would be willing to take cyril if kevin didn't want him anymore......gorgeous looking snake btw


----------



## Lyric (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh god!! I'm sure no one has ever been bitten by a python before... HOW WILL HE GO ON WITH LIFE?!


----------



## Leasdraco (Apr 3, 2012)

Why is this news?


----------



## Joemal (Apr 3, 2012)

Cyril is now probably classed as a dangerous animal and the family will have to display a sign on the fence hahahaha .Kevin mate i think the media was the last place you should have told your story .


----------



## trader (Apr 3, 2012)

The story in The Age does not seem as hyped up...

Teen's python terror as pet becomes very attached


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 3, 2012)

I only now really understand the true meaning of ROFL.


----------



## Gruni (Apr 3, 2012)

PMSL... Harrowing... Not venemous... Forced back into its tank! For a 1.5m python to send his arm _black with the loss of circulation_ it must be a fair thickness of snake as an Antaresia fully grown wouldn't be capable of that I would think. Also mustn't have much experience if they (15yo and his mum) couldn't unwrap the snake before paramedics arrived. 

What a pizzer of a media beat up! :lol:

The other article Jax posted makes it a little better at least it was a BHP which can put some decent pressure on but still... 15yo with his first snake and panicked hardly worth a 000 call. And if he needs it to go to a good home where his enclosure will be cleaned regularly I'll take the little stunner in a heart beat!


----------



## Morgana (Apr 3, 2012)

It's just lucky for all of us that responsible journalism has brought this horror story to the public's attention.......those damn pythons are always plotting and scheming. Remember 'Snakes On A Plane'? COME ON PEOPLE, WAKE UP!! Right this moment your legless villians may be twirling their proverbial moustaches and planning your demise...one bite at a time :twisted:

Morgana


----------



## Becceles (Apr 3, 2012)

Hehehe, "The python was not venomous"... DUH!


----------



## Miffy (Apr 3, 2012)

Funniest thing I have seen on here in a LONG LONG time !!!


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

OMGGGGGG havent laughed so hard in a long time. literally have tears running down my face!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA. its alll over facebook now too..


----------



## Gruni (Apr 3, 2012)

And this people is why it is irresponsible of you to tell teenagers BHP's are ideal first snakes! :lol: 

I'm still struggling with this one given how placid bhp's are as a rule, wonder what size feeds he is giving it...and I can picture the near death experience stories they will tell their family and friends after this. A whole new generation of snake phobics coming to a Melbourne suburb near you. :twisted:


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 3, 2012)

Who is he?


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 3, 2012)

Must be a very slow news day. And if the paramedics found this harrowing, they shouldn't be paramedics. I can't imagine how they'd handle an actual injury


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

i have so many paramedic students in my labs at uni and i dont think any of them would find this harrowing. 
bloody sooks!
even my mother who is deathly afraid of my hatchling wouldnt have a problem with this one...come on mate!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 3, 2012)

News Bot said:


> A MELBOURNE boy's pet python proved slippery when he tried to clean its cage, biting him, wrapping itself around his arm and refusing to let go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a sook that boy needs to grow a pair


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 3, 2012)

pretzels said:


> OMGGGGGG havent laughed so hard in a long time. literally have tears running down my face!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA. its alll over facebook now too..



this kid wont be able to go out in public now haha


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> this kid wont be able to go out in public now haha


karma for being a retarded pet owner....
ps my cat just bit me and latched on for a good 30 seconds, im actually on my way to emergency for the tiny puncture marks i have.


----------



## Gruni (Apr 3, 2012)

You better ask for a Rabies shot while you're there Pretzels... or ring for an ambulance incase you feint behind the wheel from the shock of your harrowing experience and blood loss. :lol:


----------



## daniel.g (Apr 3, 2012)

:shock: this has terrified me. be right back, selling my pythons. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## saximus (Apr 3, 2012)

What's his username?? Name and shame/embarrass I say!


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Whats with ambo's shooting there mouths off, not the first time it has happened? Wouldn't these things be under patient confidentiality?


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

Gruni said:


> You better ask for a Rabies shot while you're there Pretzels... or ring for an ambulance incase you feint behind the wheel from the shock of your harrowing experience and blood loss. :lol:



dunno about blood loss but lack of breathe from laughing so much is a real concern right now. hang on iv gotta change my snakes water theres a chance i may get bitten and not make it through the night guys...if you dont hear from me id have a look in pretzels tank to see if my hatchling has eaten me whole. iv got the ambos and hospital on stand by just incase he really hooks on...i may have more then a few pin pricks to get stitched up


----------



## Australis (Apr 3, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Whats with ambo's shooting there mouths off, not the first time it has happened? Wouldn't these things be under patient confidentiality?



Did you ask them not to say anything ? e_e


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think the kid is too dumb, for some people a largish snake latching onto you can be a bit scary. I blame the media for over publicising it and blowing it out of proportion.


----------



## l3atman (Apr 3, 2012)

Brady Barr in the making!


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 3, 2012)

e.eT_To.O said:


> Did you ask them not to say anything ? e_e



No but mummy did.


----------



## Australis (Apr 3, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> No but mummy did.



Haha


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 3, 2012)

I hope someone in his vicinty can give him a hand. Otherwise that will be one neglected snake : (


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I read somewhere, either here or on the article, that he said he wouldn't clean the snake's tank?


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Apr 3, 2012)

I feel sorry for the kid if he is on here and everyone here is laughing about it. Given the chance they may well have come on here and got some advice on how to get it off if it ever does go them again, but i somehow feel that they will be deleting their account right about now! 

when I read these articles I can make some sense as to why DEC put BHP's on a cat 4 licence here. That python will never be touched again if it isn't sold.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 3, 2012)

AndrewHenderson said:


> I feel sorry for the kid if he is on here and everyone here is laughing about it. Given the chance they may well have come on here and got some advice on how to get it off if it ever does go them again, but i somehow feel that they will be deleting their account right about now!
> 
> when I read these articles I can make some sense as to why DEC put BHP's on a cat 4 licence here. That python will never be touched again if it isn't sold.



Regardless if the reports are true a 1.5 metre BHP is strong but really not being able to unwind it from your arm with 2 people
present makes me think that they are a bit scared of it and def needs some handling pointers.


----------



## Boidae (Apr 3, 2012)

In his defense, a feeding response bite from a large BHP doesn't exactly tickle...


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Apr 3, 2012)

exactly, something that should be handled by experienced people that know how to handle the larger pythons. In saying that though, south west carpets are cat 3 here and have the same potential to do the same. It all comes down to making the right choices for a first snake and not choosing the huge big one becuase it will impress their mates!


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

i used to over react over snake bites...then i got an arrow to the knee..


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Apr 3, 2012)

If you think snake bites hurt get kicked in the balls, nothing hurts more. And don't anyone start with "childbirths worse" haven't met anyone that wants to get kicked in the nuts more than once!


----------



## l3atman (Apr 3, 2012)

AndrewHenderson said:


> If you think snake bites hurt get kicked in the balls, nothing hurts more. And don't anyone start with "childbirths worse" haven't met anyone that wants to get kicked in the nuts more than once!



you don't get paid child support for getting kicked in the nuts


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

having neither been kicked in the nads nor given birth im just gonna stick with the arrow thru the knee angle...


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 3, 2012)

boidae said:


> In his defense, a feeding response bite from a large BHP doesn't exactly tickle...




A large BHP is not 1.5 metres.


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

Ty-Breaker said:


> you don't get paid child support for getting kicked in the nuts


HAHAH YES!!!!! winning!


----------



## pythrulz (Apr 3, 2012)

Call the ambulance and the news crews made channel 9 news


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 3, 2012)

-_- im 15 years old i own snakes bigger than 1.5m that have bitten me -_- 
its called putting the head under water is he is still holding on you unwrap his tail.
not all teenagers are like him. haha


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 3, 2012)

pythrulz said:


> Call the ambulance and the news crews made channel 9 news



Are you kidding? Was it on TV? Ha ha taking a pic to prove it is one thing,
but getting a commercial TV station to film it is WINNING.....................or just very sad.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 3, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Are you kidding? Was it on TV? Ha ha taking a pic to prove it is one thing,
> but getting a commercial TV station to film it is WINNING.....................or just very sad.


TV stations are pretty bad, my mum was asked to be interviewed by Channel 7 when she got a dry bite from a whip snake.


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 3, 2012)

lol 5 pages of getting drilled, thats gotta hurt as much as the bite.... eek


----------



## Wilhelm (Apr 3, 2012)

a quick dab of listerine would have done the trick , tested and proven .......lol


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 3, 2012)

Wilhelm said:


> a quick dab of listerine would have done the trick , tested and proven .......lol


or rum


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

justdragons said:


> lol 5 pages of getting drilled, thats gotta hurt as much as the bite.... eek


so not much then?


----------



## pretzels (Apr 3, 2012)

i cant really talk considering iv never been properly bitten by a snake. but come on it cant be that bad if people are still keeping them as pets. 15 year olds do things that will cause them more pain for funsies eg skateboarding surfing etc....i dont see something about all the skating or surfing injuries in the news....pretty sure a surf board to the head would hurt more....


----------



## Wilhelm (Apr 3, 2012)

its harmless if we put it in our mounth so its safe for them....lol ....mine released the moment he had a drop touch his mouth , they very obviously dont like the taste ..... and even more interesting he hasnt made any more attempts at striking at me, he must thing i taste bad now hahahaha


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 4, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.................Breather................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

This is seriously stupid. A non-venomous (still small) python, bites a teenager and they need to call the paramedic's to get it off and treat the kid. And now he's never going to clean it again! Poor python.


----------



## vrhq08 (Apr 4, 2012)

This article has scared me so much i might cancel getting my 2 childrens... if housed together im at twice the risk of injury.. its not worth the gamble!


----------



## Colin (Apr 4, 2012)

next time I get a splinter or a paper cut I'm calling the paramedics


----------



## Joshpython (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha the story was on the today show this morning. Mum was holding it and having a laugh. It looked like a pretty nice little fella. (truley I was scared toy core)


----------



## luke2269 (Apr 4, 2012)

I cant beleive this is news. We should ring the news everytime one of us gets bitten lol


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2012)

They need to show him someone like Joemal's photos so they can see what a real python bite is like. Or better yet, some Lacie bite pictures that actually require medical attention


----------



## Heelssss (Apr 4, 2012)

What a waste of space in the paper...........Clearly the boy was 3 yrs old!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 4, 2012)

come on own up , who was the one that poo`ed there pants while mummy called the ambo`s ?


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 4, 2012)

Just putting it out there than I can give the snake a home if needed!


----------



## bk201 (Apr 4, 2012)

L0L & L0L thinking he could have gotten helpful advice APS style, 15 responses to see 1 helpful thing and 14 people flaming  i love you guise


Still he needs to own up or someone needs to name him so we can flood his inbox with L0L


----------



## Rissi (Apr 4, 2012)

When I got my python last year the pet store owner made me get bitten (I just stuck my hand in with a jungle and poked its nose until it bit me...surprisingly took a while) cus, quote "people freak out when they take home a snake and it bites them. They bring them back and want a return"....I didn't believe him but apparently it happens. ALL PETS BITE PEOPLE gosh it's like people have never had a puppy or a kitten, they bite 9 million times a day-a python bites once and it makes the damn news


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 4, 2012)

AndrewHenderson said:


> If you think snake bites hurt get kicked in the balls, nothing hurts more. And don't anyone start with "childbirths worse" haven't met anyone that wants to get kicked in the nuts more than once!



APS post of the month! Somone should organise awards and prizes.


----------



## Rissi (Apr 4, 2012)

I get asked daily if my pet PYTHON is venomous. Education on snakes really sucks. I like to tell them YES its very venomous, in fact can you hold her and I'll go get the book on it.


----------



## Gruni (Apr 4, 2012)

Now that I have had a good laugh I can imagine if his snake has been placid all this time and it's the first time it has grabbed him, that there would be a certain amount of panic but surely now that it's over and he has a chance to look back on it he must be feeling a bit sheepish and see that most people would have a good laugh. 

A bit like when you see your mate kicked in the nuts by a poddy calf... you know it hurt but you still have to pick yourself up off the ground from laughing so hard.

He needs to get back on that proverbial horse... give Cyril a good feed and realise the snake won't kill him or eat him whole. Maybe he would regain some kudos by owning up and admitting he over reacted and asking for help. But overall I don't know that we are really laughing at him as much as we are at the beat up the media have given this _harrowing attack by a python that wasn't venemous._


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 4, 2012)

and this people is why IMO children shouldn't be left to play with the bigger more powerful snakeys ..... just like i not long ago had a 11 year old tell me they were going to get a Olive and look after it all by them self oh and breed said Olive ... mind you they don't have any snakeys at all yet as mummy wont allow it lol ...
oh and that was closely followed by going to keep adders as well lol ....


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 4, 2012)

I think the BHP was doing the right thing by the little princess... It bit him but it was considerate enough to apply a torniquet to stem the MASSIVE bleeding while mummy called the medivac to airlift the precious little child to the Alfred Hospital.


----------



## hilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Edit.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 4, 2012)

I bet some people get injured and rather than ring the ambulance, will get themselves to hospital.
I know Id hate to jump in an ambulance, knowing that my embarrassing story will be in the papers the next day.
It happens all the time, its like there is a direct line between the paramedics and the media..
I hate that


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 4, 2012)

They panicked, plain and simple... Not noteworthy, definitely not newsworthy. Made for a good laugh for me though. I think such an experience (regardless of how amusing we find it), should not put off the young lad from this hobby. If someone does know who he is, educate him and encourage him rather than ridicule him.


----------



## saratoga (Apr 4, 2012)

I wonder what they were charged for the ambulance callout? I hear it can be very expensive!


----------



## Gruni (Apr 4, 2012)

If they have Ambulance cover it wouldn't be an issue and for the few $$ a year that costs I don't understand anyone not having it. My ambo ride after my bike accident was all of 4km and cost the insurance company about $600. After air transport to Newcastle and back it was up around the the $2500 mark.


----------



## 43nickw (Apr 4, 2012)

*Poor Bugger*

This is one of the funniest threads i have ever read thanks guys.
Now for the boy do you all remember your first latch and squeeze, it is a bit freaky,and as usual the media has upset a family with their waffle, even though its soooo funny i feel for ya young fella.
bloody hell im still laughing


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, if I called an ambulance every time I got bitten by something, I'd probably live in one! 43Nickw, I do remember the first time, but every python owner knows they're not venomous, and unless his first python was a full grown scrubby or similar, I really can't see why that would warrant calling an ambulance.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 4, 2012)

im sorry lol it was me and it was my hatchy jungle python tried to eat me arms first!! Had to call the wambulance to get the jaws of life and get him off me!!
had to chase it back in its enclosure with a shovel
the Wambulance costed like 300$


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh dear...

A diamond python I had grabbed my wrist and held on for 15 minutes, I was the only one home. He bit me near a vein and I had swelling, but I laughed. Emergency services are certainly not needed for that. The snake broke a tooth which I still have, and here's the damage he did and a pic of him:


----------



## Shotta (Apr 4, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> A diamond python I had grabbed my wrist and held on for 15 minutes, I was the only one home. He bit me near a vein and I had swelling, but I laughed. Emergency services are certainly not needed for that. The snake broke a tooth which I still have, and here's the damage he did and a pic of him:



lol :shock:
He's gotta taste for blood now!!
the next time he could escape and you could wake up dead!! or half digested!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 4, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> lol :shock:
> He's gotta taste for blood now!!
> the next time he could escape and you could wake up dead!! or half digested!!




I sold him to a nice lady the other day, she said he hasn't been like that with her so that's good news. He only did it to me once, we have cats at home, and I didn't think to wash my wrists as well as my hands... oh, and my arm nearly fell off :lol:


----------



## reptalica (Apr 4, 2012)

Crikeys u guys and gals on here must be mortified having read that article. I liked the bit about "it was decided he didn't need to be taken to hospital". 

Reminds oneself when he gets his woma soon and if that same person is unlucky enough to be tagged not to call the newspaper and certainly don't show his face around here again.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 4, 2012)

reptalica said:


> Crikeys u guys and gals on here must be mortified having read that article. I liked the bit about "it was decided he didn't need to be taken to hospital".
> 
> Reminds oneself when he gets his woma soon and if that same person is unlucky enough to be tagged not to call the newspaper and certainly don't show his face around here again.


if that person craps one self with a bite and coil from a bhp - then that person would be advised in not geting a food nutter like a woma 
and why would that person get another snake if they are to scared to pickup the bhp ?


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 4, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> I sold him to a nice lady the other day, she said he hasn't been like that with her so that's good news. He only did it to me once, we have cats at home, and I didn't think to wash my wrists as well as my hands... oh, and my arm nearly fell off :lol:


Better put it down, its probably sizing you up to eat you.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Apr 6, 2012)

Glad it wasn't me, lol


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 11, 2012)

hahaha one tip I saw from a guy in america that owns a reptile place (his got 10,000 snakes) is if a snake bites you and won't let go pour a little bit of listerine around its mouth. Always works


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 13, 2012)

OMG !!!! someone call the ambulance the mouse i was about to feed my snake scratched me !!!! my hand has gone a different colour lol


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 13, 2012)

snakefreak16 said:


> OMG !!!! someone call the ambulance the mouse i was about to feed my snake scratched me !!!! my hand has gone a different colour lol



Now.. live feeding is another topic all together..


----------



## Lockie_1 (May 13, 2012)

thats funny as unwrap the thing it isnt that hard?? if it were a 15ft scrubby i'd understand


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 13, 2012)

southernknights it was just a joke mate


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (May 15, 2012)

hahahaha.
next time my snake bites me i'm calling an ambulance so i can get on the news


----------

